# DFW8 SHUTTING DOWN



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Word is DFW8 is shutting down March 8 2017! Any info?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Was that for prime now?


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Was that for prime now?


No


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

I hope not. Where did you hear this?


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

The couple of workers I talked to all said they were going to Farmers Branch except Hugo (blue vest) going to Fort Worth


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Memorex said:


> I hope not. Where did you hear this?


From Hugo this morning caught me off guard because he said they should have notified us by now


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

That's not good. Who's Hugo?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh you're talking for fulfillment Center jobs


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Oh you're talking for fulfillment Center jobs


No delivery Flex


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Memorex said:


> That's not good. Who's Hugo?


Blue vest Hispanic guy heavy acesent


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> The couple of workers I talked to all said they were going to Farmers Branch except Hugo (blue vest) going to Fort Worth


Wow. They're closing the entire facility? I was just getting used to the extra cash.


----------



## MrLinus (Feb 10, 2017)

GMan01 said:


> Word is DFW8 is shutting down March 8 2017! Any info?


Just for one day, or indefinitely.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

MrLinus said:


> Just for one day, or indefinitely.


Indefinitely


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

I just find it odd us drivers have not been contacted about it if its true. Leave it to Amazon to wait till day before shut down to notify us!


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

I wonder how the routes will be divided between Farmers branch and Ft. Worth.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I am not going to Fort Worth from DDA1. I am moving Warehouse anyway ...


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Moving from DDA1 to DDA2.. Closer to my house.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> Moving from DDA1 to DDA2.. Closer to my house.


Good choice no downtown and not many apartments


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Driving from mesquite to farmers branch.... Too much time for me. (30 minutes)


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> Driving from mesquite to farmers branch.... Too much time for me. (30 minutes)


LOL I used to drive from Rockwall


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Damn Rockwall to farmers brach... Shit


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Makes me sad dfw8 was amazing there was always work there and I didn't have to worry about not having a block on a day


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

Haven't heard anything about that? Just talked to several blue vests yesterday and they didnt have any idea about that, but who knows??


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

I asked about the closing and no one at the warehouse had any idea what I was talking about.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Fake News! Even I don't work Dfw8


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> Fake News!


 CNN = Fake News...


----------



## Bluegrit (Sep 1, 2016)

Yes this is true....DFW8 will be shutting down come March...


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

Bluegrit said:


> Yes this is true....DFW8 will be shutting down come March...


Where did you hear this?


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

It's true. Talked with them today. They said the warehouse will stay open, but the flex program there will be canceled. He said Ft. worth will have almost 60 docks.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

Memorex said:


> It's true. Talked with them today. They said the warehouse will stay open, but the flex program there will be canceled. He said Ft. worth will have almost 60 docks.


Dang, unfortunate. Which ft worth warehouse is that? And does anyone know if they flex at the warehouse that just opened across from 635? Ftw2 I believe?


----------



## Bluegrit (Sep 1, 2016)

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Where did you hear this?


I asked one of the managers on duty.


----------



## Bluegrit (Sep 1, 2016)

Everyone go and email them to request a transfer asap...where are you guys transferring to? I will go to DDA1. Farmers Branch.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Bluegrit said:


> Everyone go and email them to request a transfer asap...where are you guys transferring to? I will go to DDA1. Farmers Branch.


I'm probably gonna go to Ft. Worth if they do logistics at the location at 35 & 820. I live in Arlington. I think the delivery zones will be closer to home.

What areas does Farmers Branch cover?


----------



## acollings29 (Feb 13, 2017)

This being said how are the blocks looking at DDA3 availability wise?


----------



## Nsaudra (Mar 20, 2016)

I work in fort worth, I hope that adds work, but I all ready drive to Mansfield from North fort worth


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Nsaudra said:


> I work in fort worth, I hope that adds work, but I all ready drive to Mansfield from North fort worth


It'll probably add lots of routes. Is this DDA3? Is it at 35w & 820?


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Check this out


----------



## Nsaudra (Mar 20, 2016)

I was told copell covers grapevine... cause fort worth covers to Westlake, and It would be nice to pick up money in grapevine


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Nsaudra said:


> I was told copell covers grapevine... cause fort worth covers to Westlake, and It would be nice to pick up money in grapevine


Coppell does Southlake, Keller, Grapevine, Colleyville, Ft. worth, Saginaw, NRH, Euless, Hurst, Bedford, Flower mound, and north Arlington.

I'm wondering how those cities will be split between Ft. Worth and Farmers Branch.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Memorex said:


> I'm probably gonna go to Ft. Worth if they do logistics at the location at 35 & 820. I live in Arlington. I think the delivery zones will be closer to home.
> 
> What areas does Farmers Branch cover?


I am in Farmers Branch right now... Frisco, McKinney,Mesquite,Garland, Rockwall,Blach Springs, Dallas, Plano, Richardson, Irving, Carrollton, The Colony, Seagoville, Allen... I get a lot of deliveries to Frisco and McKinney...


----------



## Bluegrit (Sep 1, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> Check this out


What does this mean for Coppell? They will be closing their Flex Program right? This is what I was told....


----------



## Bluegrit (Sep 1, 2016)

Damn, are they even any shifts at DDA1? LOL...Been having a hard time now getting these blocks. Im gonna miss Coppell.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Bluegrit said:


> Damn, are they even any shifts at DDA1? LOL...Been having a hard time now getting these blocks. Im gonna miss Coppell.


Check the offers right now 4:30,5,5:30 3 he shift available right now $54...


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Bluegrit said:


> Damn, are they even any shifts at DDA1? LOL...Been having a hard time now getting these blocks. Im gonna miss Coppell.


You transferred? How long did it take?


----------



## DTrain (May 16, 2015)

I work at dfw8. How did y'all find out it was closing its flex program? Not a sole there has told me from the FC.


----------



## DTrain (May 16, 2015)

Bluegrit said:


> What does this mean for Coppell? They will be closing their Flex Program right? This is what I was told....


Who told you? I work at dfw8 and they've hired new employees and recently allowed drivers to transfer there. How did you find out? I have not had it confirmed by the FC...nstead I was told they didn't know what I was talking about.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

DTrain said:


> Who told you? I work at dfw8 and they've hired new employees and recently allowed drivers to transfer there. How did you find out? I have not had it confirmed by the FC...nstead I was told they didn't know what I was talking about.


To be honest that fc doesn't really know anything about flex. I remember when I first came here it was impossible to have them show me where to go


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

DTrain said:


> Who told you? I work at dfw8 and they've hired new employees and recently allowed drivers to transfer there. How did you find out? I have not had it confirmed by the FC...nstead I was told they didn't know what I was talking about.


Talk to the older white guy with glasses. The one that tells everyone what dock to go to. I talked with him after loading my packages. He confirmed it. The warehouse is staying open but the flex program will no longer operate there.


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm here now and they acting all vague


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Was just told March 7th is last day for Flex at DFW8. Unknown what happens to us!


----------



## DTrain (May 16, 2015)

Memorex said:


> Talk to the older white guy with glasses. The one that tells everyone what dock to go to. I talked with him after loading my packages. He confirmed it. The warehouse is staying open but the flex program will no longer operate there.


I love that guy...I am so upset to hear this. I've enjoyed this location.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> I'm here now and they acting all vague


They want to make sure drivers work until the bitter end. They don't want anyone transferring early


----------



## DTrain (May 16, 2015)

Memorex said:


> They want to make sure drivers work until the bitter end. They don't want anyone transferring early


Yep...your absolutely right.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Also trinity the guys who deliver with big white vans they are moving too! This doesn't make sense !


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

100% true no more flex at this location starting 7 next month!


----------



## fxcruiser (Apr 17, 2014)

DTrain said:


> I work at dfw8. How did y'all find out it was closing its flex program? Not a sole there has told me from the FC.


Soul....Sole is a fish dear!


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

fxcruiser said:


> Soul....Sole is a fish dear!


So from pilot to flex !!!? What happen ?


----------



## fxcruiser (Apr 17, 2014)

why, why, why.....slavin and wearin' out your vehicle for s*#t money!? WOW....sad!!


----------



## fxcruiser (Apr 17, 2014)

Never said I "Drove" for Flex....that makes Uber look (sorta) attractive! Never met a Box that could or would tip!


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Its official


----------



## danadiana (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm going to miss Coppell, there was always blocks available, I transferred to Fort Worth (dda3) where there's hardly any blocks and the driving distance on the routes are twice as far. I think I'm done with Flex, time to move on


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

danadiana said:


> I'm going to miss Coppell, there was always blocks available, I transferred to Fort Worth (dda3) where there's hardly any blocks and the driving distance on the routes are twice as far. I think I'm done with Flex, time to move on


Where do they typically have you deliver to?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

danadiana said:


> I'm going to miss Coppell, there was always blocks available, I transferred to Fort Worth (dda3) where there's hardly any blocks and the driving distance on the routes are twice as far. I think I'm done with Flex, time to move on


Losing another good one. Sad


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

danadiana said:


> I'm going to miss Coppell, there was always blocks available, I transferred to Fort Worth (dda3) where there's hardly any blocks and the driving distance on the routes are twice as far. I think I'm done with Flex, time to move on


It will probably pick up once DFW8 shuts down


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> It will probably pick up once DFW8 shuts down


Clearly any "pickup" is going to be offset by the drivers who switch over and further saturate what's left


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Clearly any "pickup" is going to be offset by the drivers who switch over and further saturate what's left


Not really you have to think DFW8 routes have to go somewhere so they probably will split up between other FC


----------



## Bluegrit (Sep 1, 2016)

Memorex said:


> You transferred? How long did it take?


Took a couple of hours....Did u get the email saying which station you would like to transfer to?



GMan01 said:


> Was just told March 7th is last day for Flex at DFW8. Unknown what happens to us!


Did you get the email saying which station you would like to transfer to?



GMan01 said:


> Not really you have to think DFW8 routes have to go somewhere so they probably will split up between other FC


Managers said they would split their volume to Farmers Branch and Plano and Ft Worth...Damn! I am gonna miss getting these easy blocks....I switched to Farmers Branch for one day and then went back to Coppell and let me tell you that branch was hard to get blocks....Fakk


----------



## acollings29 (Feb 13, 2017)

I was originally planning on going to Farmers Branch but then switched to Coppell hoping the discussion of them moving was false. Got the email this morning and am torn on which to pick between Farmers Branch and Fort Worth..If the package side was as cut throat as the Fresh side I am thinking FW may not be the way to go. But on the other hand Dallas traffic....


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Got the email. I'm assuming the FW location will probably handle all of Tarrant county. That's a wide ranging territory.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I am in Farmers Branch (DDA1) right now but moving to Plano (DDA2) closer to my house.. I can get shifts all day long at DDA1 I just got a 2 hour shift for $40 and finished in 1 hour and I also worked today at 12-pm for $72. Easy Money.


----------



## Nsaudra (Mar 20, 2016)

I drive in fort worth.. always driving to Mansfield or azel or even on the edge of weatherford or Denton a very large area to cover with lots of country drving


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Nsaudra said:


> I drive in fort worth.. always driving to Mansfield or azel or even on the edge of weatherford or Denton a very large area to cover with lots of country drving


Jeez....that's a lot of driving. They need a warehouse further south


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Has anybody from DFW8 completed their transfer to open FC


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> Has anybody from DFW8 completed their transfer to open FC


Not yet. Still waiting.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

GMan01 said:


> Has anybody from DFW8 completed their transfer to open FC


 it took me one day to transfer from DDA1 to DDA2....


----------



## fxcruiser (Apr 17, 2014)

Uber/Lyft said:


> I am in Farmers Branch (DDA1) right now but moving to Plano (DDA2) closer to my house.. I can get shifts all day long at DDA1 I just got a 2 hour shift for $40 and finished in 1 hour and I also worked today at 12-pm for $72. Easy Money.


WOW...$112 that Day....NOT! What did you spend on Fuel? What is your Vehicle Insurance cost per day...Yeah, I know, you have no idea! How many miles driven? OOPS!! Forgot about TAXES! Bet you're not paying Quarterly's...yeah, no clue again...Fed tax rate PLUS 15.3% Self-Employment added to that.....AND Penalties and interest for not paying those estimated quarterly's!!! YEEHAH!! Wear out the Car and earn $2-3/ Hour....YEEHAH!


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Wait u forget about the 3 KIDS I have. ****ing Rookie...

What a ****ing dumass. After my $9,000 taxes return...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

fxcruiser said:


> WOW...$112 that Day....NOT! What did you spend on Fuel? What is your Vehicle Insurance cost per day...Yeah, I know, you have no idea! How many miles driven? OOPS!! Forgot about TAXES! Bet you're not paying Quarterly's...yeah, no clue again...Fed tax rate PLUS 15.3% Self-Employment added to that.....AND Penalties and interest for not paying those estimated quarterly's!!! YEEHAH!! Wear out the Car and earn $2-3/ Hour....YEEHAH!


Wow, you sound jealous and bitter.

Even if he drove 100 miles which I doubt he did that less than 10 dollars in gas. He would have to pay for insurance no matter what so that's not a delivery cost.

Taxes will give him a mileage deduction so maybe it's not all doom and gloom like you try to make it out to be.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

They've had $88 blocks for a few days in a row now. I guess they're short on drivers with folks transferring.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

$88 blocks at which warehouse?


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

DFW8 it's like that all week and right now it $88 4hr blocks


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh cool... DDA2 has only 3hr & 2hr shifts at regular price $54 & $36.. No 4hr blocks for today. But tomorrow I got 4hr block for $72.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

fxcruiser said:


> WOW...$112 that Day....NOT! What did you spend on Fuel? What is your Vehicle Insurance cost per day...Yeah, I know, you have no idea! How many miles driven? OOPS!! Forgot about TAXES! Bet you're not paying Quarterly's...yeah, no clue again...Fed tax rate PLUS 15.3% Self-Employment added to that.....AND Penalties and interest for not paying those estimated quarterly's!!! YEEHAH!! Wear out the Car and earn $2-3/ Hour....YEEHAH!


I see you are practicing here for the role of Uber Troll. Sharpen your skills taxi driver, they are way ahead of you over there.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

$88 all day today


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Memorex said:


> $88 all day today


Sucks I was transferred yesterday to DDA3


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> Sucks I was transferred yesterday to DDA3


Let me know how it is there. I'm interested in what areas they cover.


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

No $88 shift here at DDA2. I got $72 4hr shift at 9:30am.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Df8 shut down still no email about my transfer? Ridiculous!!!


----------



## Jasonkgme (Mar 8, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if they release blocks for the next day early, at DFW8 they would release 7am and 7:30am the prior day at 7am and 7:30am. Does DDA3 do the same?


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> Df8 shut down still no email about my transfer? Ridiculous!!!


I emailed them this morning and just got a response. Try that. We'll see how long it takes.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Memorex said:


> I emailed them this morning and just got a response. Try that. We'll see how long it takes.


Did they transfer you?


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> Did they transfer you?


Yep. Took a few hours. Don't see any shifts though


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

Memorex said:


> Yep. Took a few hours. Don't see any shifts though


Where'd u transfer to? Don't see anything here(Farmers Branch) .. I miss Dfw8 badly.. Lol


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Where'd u transfer to? Don't see anything here(Farmers Branch) .. I miss Dfw8 badly.. Lol


DDA3. Have to see what the routes are like.

DDA3 has a 4-8pm posted. Glad to see 4 hr. shifts being offered


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

Memorex said:


> DDA3. Have to see what the routes are like.
> 
> DDA3 has a 4-8pm posted. Glad to see 4 hr. shifts being offered


Dang, all I've seen are 3 hour night blocks. In rush hour traffic. By Dallas. No thanks. Hopefully I can figure out this warehouses schedule and they actually offer morning blocks!


----------



## Jasonkgme (Mar 8, 2017)

Drove by the DDA3 site this afternoon to get some info. Per the supervisor they only pre-release 9:30am blocks the day before but he did not know what time corporate sends them out. He stated up to this point they were releasing 7:30am (their first shift), 8:00am and 8:30am early in the morning when they figure out what they have available for routes. They do not do any 9:00am shifts and do not add anything for the 9:30am so the next shifts released would be 10am if you didn't get the 9:30am pre-schedule. He stated they averaged about 80-85 blocks a day (prior to taking over the routes from DFW8 that they started receiving today and will start routing out tomorrow), he expects that to be almost twice as many with the additional pickups. Sounded like a large # of the blocks are moving to DDA3, he did specify they got the Roanoke, Alliance, Fort Worth, Hurst, Haltom City, Keller & Westlake routes. Hope this all helps those of us that just got relocated to DDA3. Also hope all of you who got moved to Farmers Branch get info and things get better.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Jasonkgme said:


> Drove by the DDA3 site this afternoon to get some info. Per the supervisor they only pre-release 9:30am blocks the day before but he did not know what time corporate sends them out. He stated up to this point they were releasing 7:30am (their first shift), 8:00am and 8:30am early in the morning when they figure out what they have available for routes. They do not do any 9:00am shifts and do not add anything for the 9:30am so the next shifts released would be 10am if you didn't get the 9:30am pre-schedule. He stated they averaged about 80-85 blocks a day (prior to taking over the routes from DFW8 that they started receiving today and will start routing out tomorrow), he expects that to be almost twice as many with the additional pickups. Sounded like a large # of the blocks are moving to DDA3, he did specify they got the Roanoke, Alliance, Fort Worth, Hurst, Haltom City, Keller & Westlake routes. Hope this all helps those of us that just got relocated to DDA3. Also hope all of you who got moved to Farmers Branch get info and things get better.


Thanks for the info. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Anyone get anything from dda1? I got transferred this morning but haven't seen a block all day


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

Randompanzy said:


> Anyone get anything from dda1? I got transferred this morning but haven't seen a block all day


There were tons of 3 hour blocks starting at 430 and going til 6. But I saw nothing at all before then. They even dropped a 430-730 block for tomorrow earlier today. I just want some morning blocks lol


----------



## Bluegrit (Sep 1, 2016)

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Where'd u transfer to? Don't see anything here(Farmers Branch) .. I miss Dfw8 badly.. Lol


How do you even get blocks at Farmers Branch? Is there even work here?



Jasonkgme said:


> Drove by the DDA3 site this afternoon to get some info. Per the supervisor they only pre-release 9:30am blocks the day before but he did not know what time corporate sends them out. He stated up to this point they were releasing 7:30am (their first shift), 8:00am and 8:30am early in the morning when they figure out what they have available for routes. They do not do any 9:00am shifts and do not add anything for the 9:30am so the next shifts released would be 10am if you didn't get the 9:30am pre-schedule. He stated they averaged about 80-85 blocks a day (prior to taking over the routes from DFW8 that they started receiving today and will start routing out tomorrow), he expects that to be almost twice as many with the additional pickups. Sounded like a large # of the blocks are moving to DDA3, he did specify they got the Roanoke, Alliance, Fort Worth, Hurst, Haltom City, Keller & Westlake routes. Hope this all helps those of us that just got relocated to DDA3. Also hope all of you who got moved to Farmers Branch get info and things get better.


Thanks for the info. Very awesome!



Randompanzy said:


> Anyone get anything from dda1? I got transferred this morning but haven't seen a block all day


Shiii no blocks so far...WTF. How do we even get blocks here?


----------



## Jasonkgme (Mar 8, 2017)

Been swiping since 4am for DDA3 still nada, so much for my talking to the sup yesterday. *sigh*


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Jasonkgme said:


> Been swiping since 4am for DDA3 still nada, so much for my talking to the sup yesterday. *sigh*


Yeah when I talked to them Tue they didn't seem to know anything and the fact that if you're not 1st in or get stuck behind slow people your stuck until there done.

My 1st two days sucked because they have alot of southern routes like 1hr before 1st drop off!


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> Yeah when I talked to them Tue they didn't seem to know anything and the fact that if you're not 1st in or get stuck behind slow people your stuck until there done.
> 
> My 1st two days sucked because they have alot of southern routes like 1hr before 1st drop off!


I live in Arlington, so I'd love the Arlington, GP, Mansfield routes. Just don't want to go to Denton.

How many blocks have you been able to get?


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Just grabbed a 730


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Can you get blocks the first day when you Stwich to a new location?


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> Can you get blocks the first day when you Stwich to a new location?


I didn't pick any up because I didn't like the times offered but I was able to see blocks on the first day. What warehouse are you at now?


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> I didn't pick any up because I didn't like the times offered but I was able to see blocks on the first day. What warehouse are you at now?


DDA1! Dfw8 was good !


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

I was able to get a block for 1pm so that's 2blocks today


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I open the app ^^^ Wtf


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Uber/Lyft said:


> View attachment 103599
> I open the app ^^^ Wtf


Hit submit button Bro


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I don't want go to Fort Worth. I am happy at DDA2 Plano..


----------



## Bluegrit (Sep 1, 2016)

GMan01 said:


> Just grabbed a 730


How r u getting blocks? is there a specific time they release the blocks?


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I can get blocks at DDA2 in the morning for doing the day. Not a lot of night shifts though ...


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Bluegrit said:


> How r u getting blocks? is there a specific time they release the blocks?


Fishing


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> DDA1! Dfw8 was good !


I miss Dfw8.. Could get 2 4 hour blocks every day.. Now I have to claw to get one 4hour block.. And when I do I sit in line for an hour just to get my route.. Plus the routes here are terrible.. Delivered to terrible parts of Dallas then they threw one extra package an hour away in Allen.. Took me well over 4 hours.. #bringbackdfw8 lol


----------



## fxcruiser (Apr 17, 2014)

An observation Sportsfans (lookin' at you UberPasco) about "vanishing" Routes etc. I live in Grapevine; Wife and I buy lotsa Prime. Got delivery of a Prime order placed this morning at 10:20 AM; arrived my front door at 5:15PM. Package delivered by someone in a really dirty, nasty looking white Dodge minivan with stick-em on magnetic signs..."LSO". LSO GUYS! The Wally-world version of UPS! scAmazon be farming it out Guys!


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Has anyone worked a shift before 11:30am at DDA3? Haven't seen any.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Memorex said:


> Has anyone worked a shift before 11:30am at DDA3? Haven't seen any.


Asked u last time you said you don't work DDA3 ? Now you work DDA3


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> Asked u last time you said you don't work DDA3 ? Now you work DDA3


When did you ask? Quote the post


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Bluegrit said:


> How do you even get blocks at Farmers Branch? Is there even work here?
> 
> Thanks for the info. Very awesome!
> 
> Shiii no blocks so far...WTF. How do we even get blocks here?


Evenings like 6 to 9 pm it's kinda awful


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

I love working at DDA2 now..... I don't miss DDA3...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Uber/Lyft said:


> I am in Farmers Branch right now... Frisco, McKinney,Mesquite,Garland, Rockwall,Blach Springs, Dallas, Plano, Richardson, Irving, Carrollton, The Colony, Seagoville, Allen... I get a lot of deliveries to Frisco and McKinney...


Actually that's just the evening same day delivery stuff, the 2 day deliveries to Rockwall, Garland go to DDA2


----------

